
Enterprise Distributed Ledger Technology Platforms – Blockchain Technology - satyajugran
https://witscad.com/course/blockchain-fundamentals/chapter/enterprise-dtl-platforms
======
fsh
What a terrible article. Not a single piece of information about actual
technology. Almost reads like someone fed a Markov chain generator with
content from the websites of a few bullshit blockchain startups.

~~~
satyajugran
Thanks for your feedback. This article was written for academic purpose not
professional.

